# Lake County, Ohio



## driftbuster (Dec 22, 2003)

I can take on some sub work if needed I work out of Painesville, Oh and do mostly Mentor to Eastlake.
call 440-358-1211 or E-mail to [email protected] if needed


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

There was an add in the news herald last week or the week before, the guy is paying 35 an hour to start. Not enough i think, but if i come across anything ill let you know. Do the same if you find anything, im in my first year with my own truck, and im lookin for some more work to. I mostly want to do eastern mentor area.


----------



## driftbuster (Dec 22, 2003)

Robhollar
Thanks for the reply I am new to the commercial end of this but picked up 18 accounts and 2 comm jobs around mentor, eastlake
if you ever need any help (stuck, more jobs then you can handle or a couple of beers after your route) give me a call 440-463-3906
I didn't call the number but was wondering what his rates where and I have my accounts to do first and didnt know how they opperate maybe someone here would let me know what the going rate is for subs??


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Around the Cols area they pay $50 an hour, and some probably try to pay less. When they are charging $75 to $100, I would think that they could at least pay $50 . I mean it's your equipement, ins and gas. You're going to spend $10 an hour on gas.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Your going to Eastlake, thats way to far in a storm, but ya i know you gotta start somewhere. Id rather leave my truck sit in my driveway before i make a 20 min trip to eastlake. I take it easy on my truck this year and help my buddie out with his route for now, and do my leg work later this fall. 18 resdentails is respectable, is plowing your only job rite now? Myself i work for SBC for my daytime job and i own a tree service so i fig that i better put my truck to use when the snow flies. Well to use my own truck in a parking lot at the corner of 91 and 20 for 35 buck an hour is too low. So again ill let my truck sit for now. I do have a couple of res in pvll myself for this year, but i hope to drop them next year if i can pick up some work in mentor. I just helped out a guy xmas nite with his route so look me up if your in some need ....Rob


Full Circle Tree Service 440.725.8439


----------



## driftbuster (Dec 22, 2003)

Eastlake isn't bad on me cause I work a line down Lakeshore within 5 miles of the 2 commercials I have and always fuel up at the dairy-mart on lakeshore (lowest price I find on gas)
I had to take a Early retirement from trucking after 25 years so I get a small retirement check. (lost most of one foot to gangrene) thanks to a doctor so picked up the 250 with the plow and hoping to get into the lawn business also to help out seeing that the SSI doesnt think I should get any help from them. Got to make a living somehow and not many places want a 52 year old guy with a 1/2 foot ( But the Lady's like my line: you ever have a man with a foot and 1/2 LoL) so I thought I would get into something I enjoy. will give ya call during a good storm if we ever get one!!!


----------



## driftbuster (Dec 22, 2003)

Still able to do sub work around Painesvile, Mentor or Concord and Eastlake!!!!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey Gary, how you sittin on work? Im running a 60+ drives and 5 commercial lots, and its looking like i may be picking up 18 or so drives for myself, And the backup driver for the 60 drives is down. Let me know if you can take on some work. I might have more then i can handle by myself...Rob


----------



## driftbuster (Dec 22, 2003)

Robhollar
I have about 25 that I'm doing but do have room for more I can usually get mine done in about 4hrs. So if you need the help give me a call at 440-358-1211 or 440-463-3906.
Thanks for keeping me in mind
Driftbuster


----------

